# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Onregelmatig pil ingenomen - bloedingen

## anoniem194

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraag. Hier is eerst mijn situatie; ik neem normaal elke maand, elke dag mijn pil in. Deze maand begon ik er weer mee, maar was het per ongeluk vergeten, voor twee dagen... Dus ik nam al die pillen in een keer in, en dacht dat het wel goed zou komen. Maar na twee dagen begonnen er bloedingen. En toen wist ik niet wat te doen. Ik bleef voor een week mijn pil nemen, maar de bloedingen stopte niet. En nu heb ik een week geen pil ingenomen. En de bloedingen stoppen nog niet. 

Wat moet ik doen? 

Ik ben momenteel niet in Nederland dus ik kan niet naar mijn huisarts... 
Denken jullie dat het vanzelf over gaat? Of iemand een idee? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------

